# Gore Junkies!



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 18, 2009)

So I'm watching videos of Manhunt 2 and the executions are censored. I mean, I knew this beforehand, but I thought it was just the GRUESOME  executions, but no, ALL OF THEM ARE CENSORED and I'm like  because I hear the sound effects and they're fucking brutal as hell, slit throats, smashed heads and it just sort of tweaks me cause you can sort of make out what they're supposed to be.

Oh well, at least the first Manhunt had enough brutality to quench my thirst for tonight.


Anyone else out there love gore, guts, and blood?


Movies, games, music, I dig it all. I love it.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Mar 18, 2009)

Dead Alive (Brain Dead?) was probably the goriest film I've seen. Still stands as one of my favorites because GOD DAMN that final scene. The rest of the film is just so funny and campy and has a great sense of humor about it.


----------



## Riptor (Mar 18, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqBP5Y0hQKI

A kill montage from MadWorld.

0:42 - Spike through the ASS


----------



## pheonix (Mar 18, 2009)

There's a napalm death video on youtube that shows a guy jump of a 30+ story building and bounce of solid concrete a few times, I can't find it anymore.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Mar 18, 2009)

Here's another one for all you Gore fans.


----------



## IceDragonVisy (Mar 18, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Here's another one for all you Gore fans.


Something tells me I should have expected that.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Mar 18, 2009)

_Someone _had to do it, I figured I would get it out of the way.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 18, 2009)

Fail. *shakes head*


----------



## Shouden (Mar 18, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> So I'm watching videos of Manhunt 2 and the executions are censored. I mean, I knew this beforehand, but I thought it was just the GRUESOME  executions, but no, ALL OF THEM ARE CENSORED and I'm like  because I hear the sound effects and they're fucking brutal as hell, slit throats, smashed heads and it just sort of tweaks me cause you can sort of make out what they're supposed to be.
> 
> Oh well, at least the first Manhunt had enough brutality to quench my thirst for tonight.
> 
> ...



If you get the European version, nothing is censored. Of course, you'll need a European PS2 or whatever system you're playing it on. But, Rockstar didn't want an AO rating as NO ONE carries AO games and only Microsoft supports the rating. (meaning Sony and Nintendo will refuse to carry AO rated games)

Anyway, The Punisher was a pretty gory game, from what I remember.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Mar 18, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Fail. *shakes head*



I know, I do...I figured it should be knocked off early though.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Mar 22, 2009)

People of higher class like myself are not entertained by things such as Manhunt and Mad World. V_V


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh hi elitism.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Mar 24, 2009)

Faces of Death and Faces of Death 2.

They are a series of actual gore scenes.
Like plane crashes and ritual sacrifices.
All of its real and all of its uncensored. Its awesome to get really high and watch.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 24, 2009)

I love gore. Horror movies are my main choice, especially torture porn, the more brutal the better. I occasionally glance at 420chan's gore board but it's not updated enough for me.

Real murder victims, the more vicious, the better, are my fave.

Edit: Autopsies SKEEVE me though. The texture and consitancy of organs makes me cringe, especially when they are being moved by hands. Surgery is something I never want.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 24, 2009)

Any of the Troma movies.  For cartoons, I recommend Fist of the North Star/Hokuto no Ken, Elfin Lied and Ultimate Hellsing.  I know there's a lot more out there, I'm just naming the ones I've seen.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Mar 29, 2009)

skittle said:


> I love gore. Horror movies are my main choice, especially torture porn, the more brutal the better. I occasionally glance at 420chan's gore board but it's not updated enough for me.
> 
> Real murder victims, the more vicious, the better, are my fave.
> 
> Edit: Autopsies SKEEVE me though. The texture and consitancy of organs makes me cringe, especially when they are being moved by hands. Surgery is something I never want.


 Consider yourself not invited to my birthday party.


----------

